# Was zum lachen bei Ebay



## akastylez (14. Januar 2011)

Wer noch nicht gelacht hat heute. guckt mal hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-FREERID...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c18799478

auch die Fragen und Antworten zum Artikel durchlesen!

Grüße
Seb


----------



## Prwolf35 (14. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (14. Januar 2011)

akastylez schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/DOWNHILL-FREERID...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c18799478



Alter Schwede... was fürn kaputter Typ 

Jede Wette es iss jemand hier ausm Forum... mein Tip:

1.) nullkommajosef
2.) Bernd aus Holz


----------



## akastylez (14. Januar 2011)

*g* meinste?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (14. Januar 2011)

Absolut kreativ!


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Januar 2011)

Schaut mal hier rein, lacht und macht hier weiter . . . 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490350


----------



## Defiance (14. Januar 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... was fürn kaputter Typ
> 
> Jede Wette es iss jemand hier ausm Forum... mein Tip:
> 
> ...




Als ob Bernd aus Holz fähig wäre, mehr als nur eine Zeile zu verfassen. 

Ich tippe eher auf Westerwelle.


----------



## saturno (14. Januar 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... was fürn kaputter Typ
> 
> Jede Wette es iss jemand hier ausm Forum... mein Tip:
> 
> ...



ne, mudd du gugge da

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501717


----------



## david99 (14. Januar 2011)

Defiance schrieb:


> Als ob Bernd aus Holz fähig wäre, mehr als nur eine Zeile zu verfassen.


Ja haste auch wieder Recht...



saturno schrieb:


> ne, mudd du gugge da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha... da bin ich ja überrascht jetz ^^


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Januar 2011)

2 threads ein thema dann mach ich ja wahrscheinlich richtig reibach


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Januar 2011)

eigendlich 3x, denn hier . . . http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490350&page=16 . . . post Nr 396, ist es auch aufgetaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Januar 2011)

yeah ich werde reich

































































wahrscheinlich nicht nur sensationgeile typen


----------



## Lostinwood (16. Januar 2011)

...oder der hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320640856154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Wo ist das passende Rad zum Text? 

Lostinwood - der sich 1x mehr wundert, wie manche Leute es überhaupt bis zum "Ich bin drin" schaffen...


----------

